
Norway and the A-ha moment that made electric cars the answer - a_w
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/19/norway-and-the-a-ha-moment-that-made-electric-cars-the-answer
======
blendo
Speaking as a Californian, dams on the Sacramento and San Joaquin rivers have
reduced our salmon migrations to only 5% of their pre-dam-building norms.

My question for Norwegians: Have you seen similar environmental impacts on
their native fisheries and ecosystems due to your large-scale hydroelectric
constructions?

